# Spice Rack for Travel Trailer



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have seen some others that added a spice rack in their camper. I want to do something like this in mine as well. I have a spot I think I could fit one.

Have you added one in yours? Did you screw it on, or 3m sticky it on?

Where did you find it to purchase? Would like to see any pics if you have any of yours.

I take a lot of spices for cooking and it takes up a lot of precious cabinet room.

Thanks!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

you could try these:

Harriet Carter Household Helpers Kitchen Helpers Spice Clips

and you cold mount them to the wall behind your sink (assuming there is one) and you wouldn't take any cabinet space or counter space.


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

They also have one at Camping World that may be of interest

Solid Pine Spice Rack - Camping World

You could 3M it to the wall I believe, and not have to screw holes.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't think that rack is big enough for what ctfortner has in mind :rotflmao1:


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

l2l said:


> I don't think that rack is big enough for what ctfortner has in mind :rotflmao1:


haha, I didnt say spiced rum.... I have different plans for the larger "spice" bottles 

Both of these look like good options, I am going to look in the camper tonight and see which one would work best and get something installed soon. It will make storage and ease of use much better.

I kind of like this one to, what do you think? the center picture, adjustable spice rack. It appears to me that it could hold some larger bottles too, hmmm.

Spice Racks - Modular and Adjustable Cabinet Spice Racks made of Solid Maple | Kitchensource.com


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

The best of BOTH worlds how can you go wrong.....

LMAO


----------

